# Highest capacity RDTA



## Crittilian23 (7/11/19)

Hi all,

I currently have the Wotofo faris RDTA. while it is a good RDTA what is on the market at the moment that has about a 4ml or more juice capacity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/11/19)

Vapefly Brunhilde? I know they say rta, but its more rdta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (7/11/19)

Rdta with squonk pin on a squonk mod?

Getting over 10ml with that combo

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/19)

Haku Riveria RDTA Squonker

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (7/11/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Rdta with squonk pin on a squonk mod?
> 
> Getting over 10ml with that combo



This.

The new Vandy Vape Pyro v3 looks promising.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/11/19)

My PYRO V2 is 4ml. 

I love mine and will never get rid of it #JustSaying #UseItDontUseIt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (8/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Haku Riveria RDTA Squonker
> View attachment 182324
> View attachment 182325



How is the Riviera? I absolutely love my Phenom and I’m thinking of grabbing the RDTA when available on one of the Facebook pages.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How is the Riviera? I absolutely love my Phenom and I’m thinking of grabbing the RDTA when available on one of the Facebook pages.



@Halfdaft Customs it's really nice... I haven't used it for a while but after playing with the Boxxer V2 which is an RDTA for the Billet Box for the last few days I'm going to bring it back into operation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (13/11/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Rdta with squonk pin on a squonk mod?
> 
> Getting over 10ml with that combo



I've actually done that in the past works well. 
Might actuall do it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (14/1/20)

The pyro V3 is amazing, the V2 was my daily driver, but the airflow on the new V3 is out of this world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/1/20)

StephanKuhn said:


> The pyro V3 is amazing



The flavour from the Pyro is really good. 

This RDTA has reintroduced squonking for me. I had gone off squonking during early 2019. I think that this was due to the introduction of new and improved RTAs which had produced inferior flavour in the past. With RTAs like the Tauren Beest it was now possible to get great flavour without the hassles of squonking. There are now several good RTAs both single and dual coil. 

The PYRO V3 RDTA has allowed me to reuse my semi-mothballed squonk mods. 2ml in the Pyro plus, in my case, 7ml of juice in the mod. The fill system gives me 9ml of juice without the possibility of over-squonking or a dry hit. Plus great flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

